# New P99 Booyah!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally got me an A/S P99 today 

It's a 2006 model. Shot 165 rounds thru it after I picked it up - worked great. I adjusted the sight to bring it 1 inch closer to the right, and then it did its part if I did mine. I was very tired today, so I think I could do better next time. Plus, I was too excited with going to pick it up 

They called me at 10am this morning, so I was waiting all day 



















Here is my Compact P99, P99 and SW99


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice, real nice. I thought you had a hankerin' for a two-tone or green???? I personally like the all black. I'm assuming it's a 9mm. Surely you're gonna' shoot it all weekend, right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U cannot find new green A/S models in 9mm anymore. So, I had to get black - I wanted the green.

I plan to hard chrome the slide like the other 2 at the end of July...










I actually had 1 string of 5 shots that would have gotten me a higher score in our contest - but I didn't have any of those targets we use for the contest - plus, I already did my entry...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Very nice Shipwreck! 
What do you think about the longer magazine release?
Which do you prefer?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I prefer the 2004 frame style the best - new frame w/ the shorter mag release. But, they are hard to find new. So, ya gotta make due. I was dry firing it last night after I shot it, and I am starting to get used to the longer mag release. U just have to retrain yourself to push down a bit further forward.


----------

